# bonding PVC to syrene. Which cement?



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, All

Would somebody please tell me if Testors' Cement for Plastics or Plastruct's Plastic Welder will bond pvc to white styrene? If not, what will?

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I couldn't find anything with Search.

Thanks for any help you can offer.

Dawg


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

This works for me:

 
Discussed in a previous post. Good luck, 


john


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess I would try PVC pipe cement, like they use for plastic pipe?
Fred


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.rplastics.com/weldon1802.html


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Plastruct PlasticWeld works fine. 










-Brian


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, All

Thank you for the help. I tried the PlasticWeld again, and this time it did work. I don't know why the joint failed the first time.


Anyway, as always, I appreciate the help you all offer.

Dawg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I use MEK (methyl ethyl ketone) to bond styrene to PVC. It's got a strong odor so be sure to have lots of moving air in the room. It's cheaper then plastic cement but it is very runny so you don't need a lot. I tend to just use it to bond unlike plastics together such as PVC to styrene. I found MEK in the paint section at Ace Hardware.
Craig


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Try www.thistothat.com


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I used Plastruct Bondene on my Bethgon cars to attach the 1/2 PVC to the bottom. Worked great for me.


----------



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

just make sure your pvc is clean~ they use an agent to keep it from sticking to their forms when it is extruded that causes nonadhesion~ light sanding or cleaning with pvc cleaner really does help~ then the glue sticks!


----------

